# Horn Problem In Nissan FB15 Super Saloon



## Rastima (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi guys,

One of my friends is facing a wired problem with his Horn, Vehicle is Nissan FB15 Super Saloon; and following is what I experienced when I drive his car.

When the vehicle is on start (not moving), the horn works fine, even if I drive it around 30-40kmh (while driving) still the horn works fine, but if I try to pull it over 80 or drive more than 8 - 10 Km over 60, and if I hit the horn while driving, it does not work at all, some times it works. (I had to keep hitting the horn) 

As he said, it gives him a very hard time when he is on long run. Some time it’s not working at all till he slowdown the vehicle. He had replaced his horn twice and the wired thing is the horn does not get burned. Even no issue diagnosed in Fuses. 

What could be the problem here?


----------



## L KNG (Jun 15, 2008)

Sometimes there should be a problem in ECU. Because it is the place where control all the processes of the car. So, it is good to take it to car detailing centre and carry out a computerized check-up. Because this problem is not a familiar one.


----------



## Pamay (Feb 21, 2006)

ask your friend if he has ever had the steering rack removed, as some mechanics forget to lock the steering pole before removing rack and the whip to ht ehorn and airbag gts damaged, so he can check that


----------

